# Where do you buy your pets supplies/toys?



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I tend to buy mine at petsmart or petco but if I could find a good online company I would probably buy online!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I go to Petsmart.... I'm not sure why yet, but I don't like Petco as much...


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes...*



Carsonsdaddy said:


> I go to Petsmart.... I'm not sure why yet, but I don't like Petco as much...


Would you buy them online if you could find a good company?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I buy them,in petstore or by internet.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

my babies love stuffed animals to destroy. buying new is such a waste because at the pet stores you pay so much and they are gone in minutes. I buy stuffed animals at yard sales. Wash them in the washing machine then give them to the kids. After destroyed they get a new one from the stash. of course I buy the one's without the plastic eyes, nose etc.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I love dogstuff.com Not only is it owned by a Golden breeder, but they give a percentage of their sales to rescue-you can designate where the money from your sale goes.

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue is another favorite of mine too!

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rachel's Mom said:


> I tend to buy mine at petsmart or petco but if I could find a good online company I would probably buy online!


 Great poll... I've already decided I would buy online if I knew of a good store.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Most of Brinkley's toys I get at Petco or I order them from DrsFoster&Smith. She likes them, Barney likes them, I am happy with the price and that all works for me. LOL!!! Once in a while, I get stuff from Dogstuff.com as well.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I love kvvet.com. Great prices, 0 shipping over %50. Super fast shipping.

I've been going right to WestPawDesigns.com for toys lately.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Usually at Gruelers, a feed store here. They have a huge line of toys, tools, kibbles, etc. Pet supplies by way of meds come from vet, or petmed do to my vet not carrying what I choose.


----------



## Angela Mina (Feb 25, 2007)

I buy them at Petedge.com. They are a wholesale store, and you have to buy at least $60 (I think) worth of stuff to avoid a handling charge, but their prices are great, and they have everything you can imagine.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I buy mine from the local pet stores. We don't have any major stores like Petco or anything.

Only small locally owned stores.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

There should be an "All of the Above" option. I go just about anywhere and everywhere for pet supplies. I get food from Petfood Direct...because there's no local supplier for Eagle Pack. The trick to them is hold out for the 20% off coupons that come at least every six weeks. Toys come from just about everywhere, PetSmart, local boutique, Orvis, JJ Pet, Doctors Foster and Smith etc. Books and videos from Leerburg, Amazon, Dogwise, Tawzer, YBS Media etc.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

50/50 -- Local pet store and online!
Great Poll question!

We don't have a local Petsmart or Petco (Chain store in this area yet.)

As a general golden rule (No pun intended) I never shop or walk in a Wal-Mart.


----------



## GoldPup123 (Apr 26, 2007)

Either a pet store or a regular store...even sometimes online, but never the other two.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I buy toys from Petsmart or where-ever, just no place that sells puppies, bc I won't support them. I buy a lot at dog shows- and a lot online


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

We get most of ours from Drs. Foster & Smith. I buy bully sticks off of Ebay. Occasionally we get stuff from Petsmart. With a German shepherd & a golden retriever, we need the high quality, expensive toys. Otherwise, they get destroyed 

Jody


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I go to Petsmart.... I'm not sure why yet, but I don't like Petco as much...


I felt the same way. We had 2 Petsmarts in the area one a few years old and 1 brand new. The Petco was very small and old. Now they moved to a larger location and I love it. There is a Petsmart 10 minutes or about 2 miles away. I often drive to the Petco which is 25 minutes and about 15 miles away.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Local pet store..


----------



## clover21 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hi Everyone*

Just found this site and I am so excited. I have a Golden, Trouper, who is turning 2 years old tomorrow. He is the joy of our life....the most loveable and adorable dog ever...thanks for allowing me to learn from you.

Lots of Wags
Shannonarty:


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I buy them where ever I can find really TOUGH toys, Putz is a destroyer so there are no soft toys here. If I find tough ones on line I buy them, if I see them at Pet Supplies Plus, I buy them.


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

I buy from pet stores


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I go to Petsmart.... I'm not sure why yet, but I don't like Petco as much...


Im not a Petco person either. I think its because I can find more at Petsmart. I also have fish too and Petco's fish always seem to be dead in their tanks or have some disease, not good business.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*the reason*

the reason I asked this question as you all can see now...I am trying to get an online pet supply store started...just got a new supplier so I am hoping that people will like the new stuff that should be up any day..right rick? LOL:doh:


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

At Pet Food Plus. It is a locally owned feed/pet food store. They don't sell any pets just food. Horses, rabbits, dogs, cats, birds...all kinds of pet food and supplies. It's locally owned so I patronized that store rather than the chain store.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Their chewies and nyla bones I buy at country max, the other toys I by at walmart. John gets them stuffed toys at garage sales.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Walmart and online. I like the ropes from Walmart, cheaper than Petsmart but still last a long time. I did buy some Kong big balls from Petsmart though, the dogs love those things.


----------

